# EMERGENCY!!!!!!!



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

did water change now all fish lying bottom. Tested ammonia and it .50. Dosed stress zyme, water cond. And started salt. What else to do!!!


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Lfs closed Noone else to call


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Update: red zebra taking it hard 2 are floating sporadically. Yellow tail coming around. yellow labs fighting the good fight rusties and whites are unaffected now. Corydora living. ammonia lighter but still more than .25 and nitrate going up. Still low though. Re d tail pleco living but barely.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Anybody??? Help??


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Retest 
Ph 8.2
Gh 12
Kh 9
Amm 1.0
Ni 0
Na 10

Two red zebra down 2 on the way to a recovery and 1 ok
Every one else is scratching gills on the sand and rocks bot other than that they are swimming as if nothing happened. If someone could chime in with a salt dose rate that would be amazing I'm up to 1 tbsp per 10 gallon and I've dosed half that and in an hour or so I'm going to dose the rest slowly.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Treat the tank with prime. Did you add a dechlorinator when you did the w/c?


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Yes I did prime as I always do
New tests 8.2 /ammo.5ppm/nh30/no315ppm








tap tested 1.0 ppm ammonia. Almost positive that was my culprit! Tap has never tested positive for ammonia. Off to call the water company now.

When I did the water change i vacuumed the sand till about 60% water was gone. While vac'ing some air pockets were released into the water column. This time I actually removed all 9 the rocks and Re arranged some of the plants. I wonder if those pockets of air were gaseous releases of some sort?


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

4 reds down


----------



## sparky4056 (Sep 1, 2014)

You can safely tripple the prime dosage. If your sand is too fine it will accumulate gas pockets. I stir my sand up whenever i do weekly water changes to help prevent this. I would do a big water change and atleast double the prime dosage for the tank. Hope this helps and you can save the tank.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Added the last of my prime. Test this morning shows 8.0 ph, 0.5+(<1.0) ppm ammonia, 0 nitrite, and 20 ppm nitrate. Headed to lfs to see what they have to help.


----------



## cmzwirner (Nov 5, 2014)

Determine the variable that changed resulting in your fish being harmed. In this case I would guess it is the salt. What sort of salt did you add?

I used an off-brand rock salt in a pinch that was a different brand than what I normally used. It killed off my entire demasoni colony and 4/5 of my hongis. The rest of my fish are alive, but i can tell a lab and a few of the surivor demasoni will die soon. The salt had an additive (unlisted on the ingredients, probably an impurity) that severly damaged the fish's gills. Keep an eye on the behavior of the remaining fish. Sitting on the bottom/laying on their side/breathing heavily and not eating means they will most likely pass away.

Do a water change and dont add that salt ever again.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Seachem cichlid lake salt is what I used. Used before no problems. Ran out so in a pinch I used no iodnized salt. Used that before to with no adverse effects. The variable that changed wad I removed the hardscapes to get a better gravel vac. That's the only difference. Sump was left alone. Water had ammonia in it(1.0ppm). That was what the problem was. Never had any ammonia in the tap, I've always used the same hose same method. I knew what the problem was I just needed help on Dealing with the problem. I was at a loss of what to do when all the fish just sat on the bottom. All is good now fish are fine. Only lost 4 red zebra so not much of a loss.


----------



## cmzwirner (Nov 5, 2014)

Possibly a gas release from sifting through the sand? Wierd.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

With ammonia going up, I will add Sachem Stability or something similar to help with more good biological bacteria....


----------

